# New Community Tank - What Should I Do?



## JohnChong (Jan 18, 2010)

I’m new to taking care of fishes, I have spend some time reading but still have some questions and want some advice on my options. I currently have a 7 gallon tank (8”x9”x23”) with 6 Zebra Danios helping with the cycling. I read up some names and was wondering if I should put these fishes together and if so, how many should I put. And whether if I put all these in would it be over stocked. Also I am living in Hong Kong, and the temperature here isn’t as cold as Canada or in the states, so I was wondering if I need a heater or not (or could I just leave the lights on for around 8-10 hours)

Fish I want:

3-4 Altum Angel Fish or 5-6 Fancy Gupper (Believe that they don’t go as well together)
10 Cardinal Tetra or Rasboras or White Clouds 
5-6 Swordtails
1-2 Some sort of Freshwater Shark?
1-2 Some sort of bottom feeders (eel or catfish)?
1-2 Snails?
1 Beta fish?

Also I was wondering if it is bad for the livebearer to eat it’s fry, and should I place some fake and real plants? (Thinking of Java Moss or Banana Plants, since they are easy to maintain)

And recommendation and ideas will be helpful
:fish::fish::fish::fish::fish:


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

JohnChong said:


> I’m new to taking care of fishes, I have spend some time reading but still have some questions and want some advice on my options. I currently have a 7 gallon tank (8”x9”x23”) with 6 Zebra Danios helping with the cycling. I read up some names and was wondering if I should put these fishes together and if so, how many should I put. And whether if I put all these in would it be over stocked. Also I am living in Hong Kong, and the temperature here isn’t as cold as Canada or in the states, so I was wondering if I need a heater or not (or could I just leave the lights on for around 8-10 hours)
> 
> Fish I want:
> 
> ...


You'd better stick with just the Danios and maybe 4 Cories since you only have a 7 gallon tank. Also, Sharks and Eels are semi-aggressive and you Danios are community fish. If you want a semi-aggressive tank you're going to at least need a 30 gallon tank minimum.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

OK your stocking levels are more suited for a MUCH larger tank. Maybe a 60 to 100 gallon tank. 

Let me give you an idea of what you could do with a 7 gallon.

1 Betta
5 Neon tetras
---------------------------------------
7 Guppies
---------------------------------------
3 or 4 Swordtails (maybe)
---------------------------------------
4 Guppies
2 or 3 Cories (bottom feeding catfish)
---------------------------------------
1 Betta
3 or 4 Guppies (maybe depending on the temperment of the betta)

Snails can be added without much load to the system, so put what you want of those in there.

I hope that helps you understand what will work ok in your tank.


EDIT: I didnt read that you had 6 danios in there. I would suggest adding only like a betta or a few cories to that.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

in response to the suggestions: I wouldn't put guppies with a betta. Guppies can have vibrant colors and therefore a betta may think a guppy is a betta and attack...

edit: one betta and some cories would be happy together in there. but cories should be in groups of around 4 but preferably more, so try to find small ones if you want to do that.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ditzy said:


> in response to the suggestions: I wouldn't put guppies with a betta. Guppies can have vibrant colors and therefore a betta may think a guppy is a betta and attack...


That is why I mentioned the temperament. Some people have success with bettas and guppies, and others do not.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

depends on the Betta, mine had no problems with the guppies while they were in the tank


----------



## JohnChong (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you for your quick replys. After reading this I think I got a better understanding of how much fish I should have. I plan to grab some cories (3-5) ,some snails (1-2) and some plants. But was wonder what type of plants is easy to maintain like java moss and Nymphoides aquatica. And what type of gravel should I look for (smaller sizes? Would the dyed ones leak our colour?). And wonder if there are any guides to teach me about how I should set my tank up


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

altum angels are the largest of all freshwater andels and have some special needs..they would require a tank that is at least 24-30 inches tall..
i don't have much of an issue with mixing guppies and bettas..dwarf cories would be good..i think a nice school of cardinals or rasboras would look great.
cryptocoryne of java ferns for plants..


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had troubles with betta and guppy and I would not recommend it.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

The Guppy with the Betta debate, really depends on how crowded they are, and the temperament of the Betta.


----------



## Ditzy (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't put them together in a 7 gallon. Maybe something bigger like a 30 gallon with lots of hiding places but not something small.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, see that is *ALOT* of fish for such a small tank. I only have 3 fish in a 10 ~ they are happy and comfortable together.
I would treat fish as yourself. Would you like to be in a 10x15 foot room with 8 other people for your whole life? lol


----------

